# Important message for US vets



## evangilder (Aug 3, 2005)

Guys, not something any of us want to think about, but if you don't have your discharge papers available to your next of kin, you may be denied military burial.



> Some military veterans have not received full burial honors because they do not have their discharge documents when they died. Since 1950 the discharge form has been called DD Form 214. That document went by other names prior to 1950, but they all serve the same purpose. When a veteran dies, the family provides a copy of DD Form 214 or equivalent discharge documentation to the funeral home which uses it to arrange for an official U.S. flag, honor guard, grave marker and burial in a national cemetery, according to the veteran's service level and last wishes. But, problems can arise with veterans who do not have copies of their discharge certificates available at the time of death. For more information on obtaining a discharge form, contact your county's veterans services officer. Learn more about requesting a replacement of your DD 214 Discharge Documents and other military records.



http://www.military.com/MilitaryReport/0,12914,74535,00.html?ESRC=airforce.nl


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 3, 2005)

Good to know Eric!


----------



## trackend (Aug 3, 2005)

I didnt know that Eric, so if you have served in the US forces at any time in the past you can get the full business when you pop your clogs?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 3, 2005)

Interesting. It's the same for us, as far as I know. If you served at any time, you're still entitled to a military funeral should you desire one. I should double-check.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 3, 2005)

Yes, Lee. It is one of the benefits that we have left these days. At least for now.


----------



## trackend (Aug 3, 2005)

Its not something I would particularly want anyway Eric but Ithink its a brilliant way to say thanks. Im trying to make arrangments to leave my body too science as it won't cost anything and they dump you for free when they have finished letting the students hack you up, but nowadays its not that easy as they tend to prefer more intresting corpses than run of the mill ones.
Is it right you get free medicare as well if you have served in the forces?


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 3, 2005)

Seeing as how I wish to be cremated, I dont think this will be an issue for me....

Yes track, as a Vet u are entitled to free health care, but its also so much of a hassle that I just use my Blue Cross/Shield from work.... To get a dental appointment takes about 3-4 months........


----------



## trackend (Aug 3, 2005)

Shit Les that almost as bad as over here in fact its almost as bad as my teeth.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 3, 2005)

I sure wouldn't want to use the VA for medical treatment here. The VA hospital here is only a step above medieval.


----------



## trackend (Aug 3, 2005)

See, this is what I like about this site guys you can get the facts from the guys in the know.
Andy Mc nab the author or Bravo Two Zero wrote an artical in the Times a while back claiming that the only reason many guys join the US forces is to obtain medicare but if it is as bad as you say then it was a load of bollocks her penned.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 3, 2005)

The older u get, the higher priority u get.... U see these WWII vets in there all the time.. Ive done quite a bit of telecom work at the Biloxi VA, and the place is a dive.... They have computers running on Cat3 cable for christsakes...

U shoulda seen me pulling new data cables in the psycho ward... That was nutz... I had one get in the elevator with me at the last second.... I had to stop the elevator between floors and use the emergency phone to alert the orderlies downstairs....


----------



## trackend (Aug 3, 2005)

I dont think I could ever work with phsyciatric patients Les it must be so draining. I bet you where glad to get your cables run and piss off. i used to live near to a really big nut house (Warley) and you had to be so bloody careful what you said to them I asked one guy who was outside the gates in his night cloths if he was OK and fuck me he went loopy I thought I had a bleeding axe muderer on my hands.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 3, 2005)

Yep, they have some old crap at our VA as well. I used to work on the computers down there. Very depressing to see Nam vets in the hall that need a bandage change. It was tough to see these guys treated so badly. The medical care I got while on active duty was actually quite good. But the VA is another story.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 4, 2005)

that really is a shame to hear.........

and there used to be a mental hospital in a town called Bodmin near here, until one of the loonies burnt it down


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks for the info man.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 5, 2005)

No prob, thought all US vets should know about it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 6, 2005)

You are right they should.


----------

